# An Unholy Science Fiction Alliance vs. Warhammer 40k verse



## strongarm85 (Apr 25, 2009)

Star Wars
Star Trek
Starship Troopers
Dune
Babylon 5
Halo
A Gundam Aglamation verse which includes every gundam series working together including G Gundam
Macross
And just for the hell of it, they get Hakuto No Ken

vs.

Warhammer 40k verse gets everything, even the God Emperor of Man at full strength, and everyone is working together as one united force.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 25, 2009)

Nekki Basara sings, Chaos gives up. :ho
From what I can tell, Alliance wins on ground, Warhammer stomps in space.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 25, 2009)

Are Star Trek and B5 cosmics allowed?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 25, 2009)

How well would the turn X Gundam do against the Warhammer 40k universe?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2009)

Master Asia?  In space?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 25, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Master Asia?  In space?


More like Master Asia taking down Space Marines bare handed. :ho
Only Gundams worth anything in space are probably Devil and Turn A/X.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2009)

I think Wing and Epyon are pretty useful for taking down fodder space fighters.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Apr 25, 2009)

Last I heard, Dune ships can destroy planets and have instant point to point FTL.

Star Wars empire is already going to give them a load of shit.

Only the Necrons are the major offensive threat. They have to be on high alert of the Necron menace.


----------



## al103 (Apr 25, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> From what I can tell, Alliance wins on ground, Warhammer stomps in space.



Given that i heard more than once that it's exact opposite for SW vs WH40k... then it's alliance win. And most funny thing oh-so-hated Macross 7 gives anti-warp weaponry...

PS. I take back that statement. "All together and in full power" means fullpower Necrons. WH40k stomps


----------



## Yellow Temperance (Apr 25, 2009)

How many Necron's have been revived so far?

0.01%?

And no, as far as I remember the space fight victory is only when it's IoM vs Empire.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 25, 2009)

I wonder if Moonlight butterfly works on Necrons.


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2009)

al103 said:


> Given that i heard more than once that it's exact opposite for SW vs WH40k... then it's alliance win. And most funny thing oh-so-hated Macross 7 gives anti-warp weaponry...
> 
> PS. I take back that statement. "All together and in full power" means fullpower Necrons. WH40k stomps



Well if everything for Star Wars is allowed, your going to have hundreds of thousands of Force-Users from the Jedi Civil War, Sith Wars, not too mention all types of battle-droids and war-droids. Not too mention the GE's own Purge and Dark Troopers, Inquisitorus, ect...

Also in terms of industrial capacity and fleet sizes, the GE is going to out-number and out-gun the IoM and Chaos fleets.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 25, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Warhammer 40k verse gets everything, even the God Emperor of Man at full strength, and everyone is working together as one united force.


This means:

Old Ones
Enslavers
Every C'tan that existed
Chaos Gods
Ork Gods
Eldar Gods
Blackstone Fortresses
God-Emperor of Mankind
Horus Lupercal with Chaos Gods' favor
Daemon Primarchs
Loyalist Primarchs
Prime Necrons
Prime Eldar
Tyranids
Orks


...and the list goes on. I can't feasibly see 40k losing.


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2009)

And Star Wars gets the Celestials along with the Vongs & Killicks. And two droid species who devestated an entire galaxy in their war, and a FTL Force-User Sentient Planet, ect...


----------



## Gig (Apr 25, 2009)

Star Forge with Imperial data/schematics for all its weapons =


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 25, 2009)

Wait a sec, are you allowing the Q? Please say no...


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2009)

Gig said:


> Star Forge with Imperial data/schematics for all its weapons =



Imagine with Sun Crusher + World Devestator combos. If a handful of Imperial scientists and researches could create it in five years or so with limited resources...holy shit lol.


----------



## Yellow Temperance (Apr 25, 2009)

Imagine the fact that there were a large number of C'Tan at their strongest and the weakest of them eats stars.

The Void Dragon? Really? Can you imagine what that friend alone will do to anything you throw at it barring omnipotents?


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2009)

C'Tan won't do shit to the Sun Crusher or Sith Corsairs.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Apr 25, 2009)

And they won't do shit to the C'tan.


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2009)

C'tan can survive multiple stars going supernova? Or direct solar system destroyers by the Celestials?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 25, 2009)

Species-8472 start blowing up planets for fun while Q turns the Golden Throne into a Golden Toilet.


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2009)

Species 8472 run like whinny cry-babies when they lose a single ship. Considering how 40K ships are similar enough to tag relativistic objects like SW ones, those bio-ships are going to eat shit on big death rays considering how IoM starships can tag Dark Elder raiders.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 25, 2009)

Or Have fun tagging them when they move back into theri home dimension. Oh wait...40K can't do shit to them there. Too bad.
And it was ships. Plural. And they left because staying was pointless and a wast eof resources and life.


----------



## Yellow Temperance (Apr 25, 2009)

TWF said:


> C'tan can survive multiple stars going supernova? Or direct solar system destroyers by the Celestials?



The only thing shown to harm them is the Warp, so the force. And still it would need to be the attack equivalent to a blackstone fortress.


So basically ONLY top tier force users could fuck with them, and there's far more of them than there are top tier force users.


There's no way in hell SW can match this WH40k with everything at its peak, the necron, ork, tyranids just overwhelm them.

Can you possibly imagine the WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!!! we're talking about? Imagine that all the Orks are behind one unison assault? It's just fucking silly. The worst is that the Orks will be unimaginably powerful now due to this great WAAAGH! The average ork will be a fucking monster. Think about the bosses, and Gork and Mork behind them.


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 25, 2009)

IIRC a warboss backed by a planetwide WAAAGH!! beliving he couldn't lose managed to get _The Emperor_ in a chokehold, imagine Multiple galaxys worth of orks WAAAGH!!ing, a single boy would be able to take on primarchs and win.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 25, 2009)

Let's not forget the sheer numbers provided by the Tyranids. According to the Codex, a quintillion+ Tyranids are currently on/near the rim of the Milky Way galaxy. Their actual numbers must be absolutely mind-boggling. 

Plus, the Hive Mind that controls the Tyranids is a psychic being/consciousness of unbelievable power. A single Hive Fleet, which contains is a tiny fraction of the Hive Mind's power, causes huge shadows in the Warp which completely fuck up psykers. Going by equivalence, wouldn't Force users be affected in the same way?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 25, 2009)

Q go back in time and screw with everyones evolution. Seriously, ban them.


----------



## Yellow Temperance (Apr 25, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Q go back in time and screw with everyones evolution. Seriously, ban them.



I'm not even considering the Q in this lol


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2009)

Yellow Temperance said:


> The only thing shown to harm them is the Warp, so the force. And still it would need to be the attack equivalent to a blackstone fortress.



Those multiple stars going supernova was through the Force and Sith alchemy.

I guess they're still fucked. And last I checked Blackstone Fortresses only take out single stars, nothing like nine at a time.



> So basically ONLY top tier force users could fuck with them, and there's far more of them than there are top tier force users.



Centerpoint Station, Death Stars, Sun Crusher, Sith Corsairs, World Devestators, Star Forge ect...



> There's no way in hell SW can match this WH40k with everything at its peak, the necron, ork, tyranids just overwhelm them.



There's nothing in 40K that can take or survive solar system to multiple stars going supernova.



> Can you possibly imagine the WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!!! we're talking about? Imagine that all the Orks are behind one unison assault? It's just fucking silly. The worst is that the Orks will be unimaginably powerful now due to this great WAAAGH! The average ork will be a fucking monster. Think about the bosses, and Gork and Mork behind them.



Two mechanical races that destroyed and devestated their home galaxy, the Vong's, in about a century. The Vong themselves, the Celestials who create entire star systems and other others with black holes, planets, move entire planetary systems, etc...

Revan's Sith Empire, the old Sith Empire, Infinite Empire, Galactic Empire, Old/New Republic, Chiss Ascendency, Vaagari, Killicks/Dark Nest, ect...



Coteaz said:


> Plus, the Hive Mind that controls the Tyranids is a psychic being/consciousness of unbelievable power. A single Hive Fleet, which contains is a tiny fraction of the Hive Mind's power, causes huge shadows in the Warp which completely fuck up psykers. *Going by equivalence, wouldn't Force users be affected in the same way?*



Doubt it. The Force and the Warp are completely different in mechanics and function. Chaos Gods for example are limited to the MWG, the Force is universal, for one.


----------



## Yellow Temperance (Apr 25, 2009)

^ And since you NEED the WARP to destroy the C'tan, as normal weaponry doesn't do shit to them, SW is boned.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't see 40K losing this. Suncrushers vs Suneaters? By the time it matters, the rest of the battle will be over.

Basically, it would likely just result in two or three solar systems being completely wiped. 

Tyranid Hive Mind is going to be one of the most powerful factor in this entire battle. Warp v Force, doesn't matter, the sheer power of the hive mind psychic link would crush the minds of anyone it was remotely threatened by.


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2009)

Yellow Temperance said:


> ^ And since you NEED the WARP to destroy the C'tan, as normal weaponry doesn't do shit to them, SW is boned.



Doubt that. 



Law said:


> I don't see 40K losing this. Suncrushers vs Suneaters? By the time it matters, the rest of the battle will be over.



Sun Crushers destroy entire star systems by causing stars to go supernova. C'tan don't feed off of exploding star systems.



> Tyranid Hive Mind is going to be one of the most powerful factor in this entire battle. Warp v Force, doesn't matter, the sheer power of the hive mind psychic link would crush the minds of anyone it was remotely threatened by.



Because heavily psyker populated Chaos forces or the Imperium of Man had this happen to them. 

And Star Wars already suffered the Killicks, which were psyhically assimilating races and species into their collective through capture or trade.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Apr 25, 2009)

TWF said:


> C'tan can survive multiple stars going supernova? Or direct solar system destroyers by the Celestials?



The C'tan can sit in a star for thousands of years, I doubt a star going nova, where only a small portion of that energy will actually impact them, will bother them at all. And since when did Sith Corsairs become Celestials?

And I can't recall the example. What is a solar system destroying weapon the Celestials have? Or to be more accurate, the multiple planet and possible star destroying weapon.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 25, 2009)

Warp loses to Macross.


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> The C'tan can sit in a star for thousands of years, I doubt a star going nova, where only a small portion of that energy will actually impact them, will bother them at all. And since when did Sith Corsairs become Celestials?



How do nine stars blowning up equate to tanking the energy of a single star in slowness over?

And the Celestials are the uber race of Star Wars. Celestials in Star Wars aren't Celestials of Marvel.

They built Centerpoint Station, created the artifical Maw system and Corellian system, were likely the ones that created that solar system destroying device during one of the Jedi Schism Wars that took out a solar system when Dark Jedi tried to use it.



> And I can't recall the example. What is a solar system destroying weapon the Celestials have? Or to be more accurate, the multiple planet and possible star destroying weapon.



Celestials created the Corellian system and Centerpoint Station. They moved the planets with their massive repulsor and hyperdrive systems + likely in conjunction with the Centerpoint Station itself. 

Link removed

Third Great Schism, Celestial artificat mistaken for a planet, destroyed the solar system + the Dark Jedi dissendents.

Celestials ain't nothing to fuck with.


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Apr 26, 2009)

*Unholy Alliance vs Every damn endgame scenario in WH40Ks book? Are you nuts?*

Actually, the warp isn't limited to only the MWG. Its just that the light of the Astromican is; outside of its influence is known as the Halo Zone. The warp is still there, else so many friggin Tryanids wouldn't be so damn inbound. 

Also, TWF, face it, you are in denial of the C'Tan. They are the masters of the material universe; nothing short of warp energy, or being eaten by other C'Tan can harm them. *-->*Nothing.*<--*

They thrived in high energy stars that crapped on our own sun, feasting on them until they ran out of energy and then moved on. Stop making up fluff claiming _"Well, well, that one time a C'Tan died when the Eldar blew up a star. This is canon!" _

No its not. Its wishful fanfiction. And its just not working. Move on TWF. Stop basing your argument against the C'Tan by making up a weakness that does not exist.

The C'Tan aren't going to be affected by star busters. End of story.

But again, the central threat is the Orks, Tyranids and Chaos in this fight. The sheer numbers and power of this galactic WAAAAGH! could solo most of the versus described, especially considering that the more of them around, the more powerful their reality warping becomes. Red 'uns will go MUCH faster, Blue will flat out make them invulnerable, and...and green will be even more bestest! 

OMG not to mention all the looting that'd be done. I wouldn't wait to see a looted Gundam. 

And all this while this massive WAAAGH! is being manipulated by Eldar (with their patheon back or maybe Ynnead) and getting direct assist for the GEoM Himself? Daaamn. 

Then there's the Tyranids. Not just for their numbers, but for the massive evolutions they'd acquire as they nom nom on everything. Enough can be said on that alone. 

And then there is Chaos. Chaos can not be truly defeated, especially in this state. Hence why anything that attempts to challenge WH40K can only hope for a long and bloody tie at most, just as the mighty IoM could only obtain a stalemate in the end. 

The unholy alliance has their work cut out for them. I just don't see them winning. Maybe if it was WH40K in its status quo state, but like hells no when the Ork, IoM, Eldar, Necron, Tyranid, and Chaos Endgame is going on all at freaking once. Its just not happening.

Even with such impressive production capabilities of some of the other verses, we are talking about *every WH40K endgame scenario here.* The Orcs and Tyranid combo will simply produce more, and more, and more, loot you (in more ways than one), then make even more as they loot you ad infinitum. Not even the friggin Star Forge could keep up. You'd literally need hundreds if not thousands of Star Forges given these are the Orks and Nids on crack.


_But as a final reminder, regardless of what other posters may think, once again, please stop making up fake weaknesses for the C'Tan. Thank you.
_
~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Apr 26, 2009)

TWF said:


> Doubt it. The Force and the Warp are completely different in mechanics and function. *Chaos Gods for example are limited to the MWG*, the Force is universal, for one.



They are as similar as fuck, you know it.

@Darkness, he never claimed the Warp is is.

I bet different Chaos Gods will pop up in the GFFA, though. Especially when Chaos forces invade. Or the MWG Chaos Gods will just have influence within the GFFA. The Warp in the GFFA will still be docile.





TWF said:


> How do nine stars blowning up equate to tanking the energy of a single star in slowness over?


Explain. Nine stars blowing up? In what scenario can this harm the C'tan? And surprisingly or not, our star can put out 97 petatons/sec. The C'tan can probably eat 97 petatons/sec energy for breakfast. What is the Sun Crusher or a Sith Corsair going to even do.



> And the Celestials are the uber race of Star Wars. Celestials in Star Wars aren't Celestials of Marvel.
> 
> They built Centerpoint Station, created the artifical Maw system and Corellian system, were likely the ones that created that solar system destroying device during one of the Jedi Schism Wars that took out a solar system when Dark Jedi tried to use it.
> 
> ...



Since when did I respond to a post discussing the celestials capacity at killing the C'tan?


----------



## Vergil642 (Apr 26, 2009)

Just throwin' it out there, but multiple stars were used basically as guns to nearly kill the Nightbringer once. That was Asuryan who did that.

Are the Chaos Gods involved in this? If they are I shouldn't have to point out that they're massively superior to the C'Tan and if it takes multiple stars being used to take out one of them a few Suncrushers aren't going to be a huge problem. Not to the Chaos Gods at least.

Even less of a problem if the Void Dragon can take over their machinery.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 26, 2009)

Hmm... So I thought of something while bored in the car.

- Using the Star Forge or similar, mass produce Turn A/X for every single Jedi, Sith, Newtype, and all the other assorted psychics from the Alliance. Every single one of them can wreck all technology from Earth to Jupiter with Moonlight Butterfly, can essentially regenerate from nothing, blow up asteroid colonies with one shot, tank nukes, etc.

- Upgrade every single starfighter, battleship, and mobile suit with Ultimate Gundam technology for everyone who's not psychic. Regenerating TIE Fighters and X-Wings. God knows what use that will be, but why not?

- And for the hell of it, give all the Hokuto no Ken fighters a Mobile Fighter. Bankunetsu ATATATATATATATA.

- Rig up Fire Bomber and all the other random Macross singers to the Halos. Song Energy can canonically be shot via superweapons, and the Halos can engulf the entire Milky Way with the exception of one tiny hole.

- Stomp Warhammer.

Good strategy?


----------



## Fang (Apr 26, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> They are as similar as fuck, you know it.



I never denied similarity but they are radically different in certain aspects as well as function in their universes.



> I bet different Chaos Gods will pop up in the GFFA, though. Especially when Chaos forces invade. Or the MWG Chaos Gods will just have influence within the GFFA. The Warp in the GFFA will still be docile.



Precedent dictates they likely won't considering all this time the main Pantheon has been stuck in the MWG while the Tyranids were rampaging around other ones. And in any case its not like the Warp will overlap Hyperspace (itself a different dimension) so don't have much to fear from them.



> Explain. Nine stars blowing up? In what scenario can this harm the C'tan? And surprisingly or not, our star can put out 97 petatons/sec. The C'tan can probably eat 97 petatons/sec energy for breakfast. What is the Sun Crusher or a Sith Corsair going to even do.



They blow up entire star sytems. Some through the Force/Magic, others through science by causing an overlapping supernova event which takes out more stars and finally destroys the entire system.



> Since when did I respond to a post discussing the celestials capacity at killing the C'tan?



Since when couldn't I post the Celestials feats?


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 26, 2009)

TWF said:


> And in any case its not like the Warp will overlap Hyperspace (itself a different dimension) so don't have much to fear from them.



Wait a second, didn't you argue in another thread that SWverse shields could block warp teleportation since they could block hyperspace travel?


----------



## Fang (Apr 26, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Wait a second, didn't you argue in another thread that SWverse shields could block warp teleportation since they could block hyperspace travel?



What the hell is blocking hyperspace travel and what are you talking about.


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 26, 2009)

IIRC, some weeks ago you were arguing that the IOM couldn't teleport on the GE ships because the SW shields could block SW teleportation which moves through hyperspace or something like that, and now you are saying that the warp won't be able to effect hyperspace?

Sounds like a double standard to me
On the other hand i could be completely wrong and if so i apologise


----------



## Fang (Apr 26, 2009)

I never said anything about anything like that in my recollection. The last major IoM vs GE debate, I said that Teleporters likely wouldn't work since SW shields work differently than Void Shields of IoM ships.

And that was months and months ago.


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 26, 2009)

Huh, could have been another poster then.

Move along people, nothing to see here.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Apr 26, 2009)

TWF said:


> I never denied similarity but they are radically different in certain aspects as well as function in their universes.
> 
> Precedent dictates they likely won't considering all this time the main Pantheon has been stuck in the MWG while the Tyranids were rampaging around other ones. And in any case its not like the Warp will overlap Hyperspace (itself a different dimension) so don't have much to fear from them.


I'm not stating the Chaos Gods can just move wherever they want to. They're trapped to the only place that can sustain them with emotions, and that is the MWG. But if Chaos forces can convert a few planet fulls of people, they may have a nice door way into the GFFA. Nothing as bad as an EoT, but I bet there will be some warp storms here and there.


> They blow up entire star sytems. Some through the Force/Magic, others through science by causing an overlapping supernova event which takes out more stars and finally destroys the entire system.


But see, there is no scenario where the C'tan will have to face multiple stars blowing up in their face at once.


> Since when couldn't I post the Celestials feats?


It's just a red herring when you put it in a response to me with out specifying that is wasn't meant to a part of your rebuttal.


Quelsatron said:


> Huh, could have been another poster then.
> 
> Move along people, nothing to see here.


It was Endless Mike, and it was in the Imperial Fleet vs GE debate. He used the equivalency rule by stating that since the shields can block FTL communication they can block the warp.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 27, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> The C'tan can sit in a star for thousands of years, I doubt a star going nova, where only a small portion of that energy will actually impact them, will bother them at all.



This is equivalent to saying that if I can stand in a small stream for long enough, I can tank a tsunami.

Energy over shorter amount of time is more deadly than energy over a longer amount of time.

The earth has been absorbing the sun's energy for 4.6 billion years and is intact, but what if all that energy hit it at once? Not a pretty sight.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 27, 2009)

So how did this degenerate into Star Wars VS WH40K again?


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Apr 27, 2009)

*Explanation.*



skiboydoggy said:


> So how did this degenerate into Star Wars VS WH40K again?



Because nothing else usually counts. Star Wars is probably the second strongest verse next to WH40K united. 

They have the FTL speed to potentially give IoM trouble in space warfare, and that's why it always devolves to that. 

Usually doesn't help against the entire verse since Game Workshop deliberately designed the IoM to have FTL travel on the slower side of Sci-Fi. This is done by the creators in order to exemplify WH40K as a very big place of a billion planets and a million wars, where anyone's two bit fanfiction or hobbiest campaign can be regarded as canon, since entire star systems can rise or fall without affecting the status quo. 

The IoM's diversity, the fact that world governments can range from feudal hellholes, to thriving paragons of industry, based on the whims of any hobbiest, is the real life reason why IoM mobility is low. Though its touted as being grim and dark, you could literally design a reasonable, relatively freedom loving planet with due process of law and everything else that could appeal to you as a nice place to live, and actually get away with it so long as the populace say "for the Emperor" every now and then and refrain from inventing non-canon IoM technology. Or you can make a death world hyper repressive hell hole that makes even the standard template for the IoM seem amateurish and get away with that to. Or something inbetween! 

It doesn't matter, because one tiny little sector means nothing! And that's one of the most beautiful things about 40K.  WH40K EU is designed by the players, because distance renders the Imperium of Man as not fully united, no more than planet Earth was before air planes.

Star Wars by design however, is meant to be a united, non-diverse place for the sake of its plots. Hence its great FTL speed. Mass Effect can be touted as another Science Fiction where everything across the galaxy is meant to be more or less the same as well, hence why it too features jumps that take people clear from one side of the galaxy to another.  And it is due to these circumstances behind why SW has evolved faster FTL speeds that gives it a naval edge against IoM. Its not that IoM ships can't keep up in a fire fight, but they'd have more difficulty organizing without reverse engineering SW drives. 

Still, unfortunately this isn't status quo 40K we are talking about, where the IoM actually has an arguable weakness against SW on account of their FTL speed. This is everything the 40K has to offer, and bear in mind that the Emperor is up and about, which would mean that the IoM would certainly be back on the track of technical evolution.
Eldar, Necrons, Chaos, and Orks (never underestimate orky teleporters, especially when a full on WAAGH! will be producing more mek boyz) can more than make up for any FTL deficiencies as they pave the way for IoM ground forces who pour in piggy back.

~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh man, I've been doing it wrong all this time.  Team Gurren Lagann soloes.  Silly me.   Kidding kidding, I read the OP.  This is clearly not what I get paid to know.



Yellow Temperance said:


> ^ And since you NEED the WARP to destroy the C'tan, as normal weaponry doesn't do shit to them, SW is boned.


OP toons don't have chakra so genjutsu doesn't work on them?  These two statements are amazingly similar.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Apr 27, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> This is equivalent to saying that if I can stand in a small stream for long enough, I can tank a tsunami.


The comparison fails, terribly. It'd be more like saying I can swim in a pool of lava for a long time, I can tank a little bit of eruption.


> Energy over shorter amount of time is more deadly than energy over a longer amount of time.


No it isn't. Because the energy in that short amount of time, in this case, only impacts a surface area of _maybe_ a few kilometers. Whereas beforehand the creature is eating every bit of energy the star is producing. IIRC, the Nightbringer drained an entire star of energy when it awoke. Sum up all the energy the star could ever produce in its life from the moment he woke, and you get the Nightbringer's breakfast.


> The earth has been absorbing the sun's energy for 4.6 billion years and is intact, but what if all that energy hit it at once? Not a pretty sight.


The Earth has been absorbing 1 petaton/day over millions of years. Most of the energy is caught up by the ozone and much of energy collected is lost when the surface turns away from the Sun. The C'tan is swimming around in the core of the sun drinking at all the energy. A person is going to be hit with more heat if they stick their hand in a fire rather than standing a few meters away where only some of the heat hits them.



Agmaster said:


> OP toons don't have chakra so genjutsu doesn't work on them?  These two statements are amazingly similar.



Alright, how about this. They need some form of extra-dimensional energy to hurt a C'tan, because every form of energy they've been hit with so far doesn't seem to harm them at all.


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Apr 28, 2009)

*Oi.*

Sigh. 



			
				 Lexicanum said:
			
		

> The C'tan (Eldar Yngir) are said to be the oldest beings in existence. It is said that they were created at the very beginning of the universe, spawned from swirling gases and enormous amounts of energy, and as such are etheric creatures by nature. In their natural form they are vast beings and spread themselves over the surface of a star, sucking at its energy to feed itself. After a time, they learned to use diaphanous wings to travel to other stars to continue their consumption. The matter around them was so insignificant that it didn't even register on their voracious appetite.



There, straight from the 40K wiki, the Lexicanum. In their true forms, these things were stellar object sized themselves, who didn't merely siphoned, but would attempt to wolf down a star in one go as much as they could, only to find that they were still hungry.

They were originally forged in the fires of the Big Bang. No natural weapon can harm them.  That's just how it is.

~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## Vergil642 (Apr 28, 2009)

TheHolyDarkness said:


> Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Multiple suns can at least trash their Necrodermis bodies.

It's how Asuryan took out the Nightbringer


----------



## TheHolyDarkness (Apr 28, 2009)

Vergil642 said:


> Multiple suns can at least trash their Necrodermis bodies.
> 
> It's how Asuryan took out the Nightbringer



What are you talking about? I've heard no such thing of the Nightbringer's Necrodermis being shattered by star busting. His defeat in the ancient war is attributed to the Cegorach the Laughing God, who tricked him into eating other C'Tan. Then the enslavers came and he went into hibernation, having resurrected (Necrodermis and all) on Pavonis.

Where you do you get the idea that stars busting could damage their Necrodermis. Nothing about the basic history of Nightbringer mentions Asurayn. What is your source, because GW has not made any canon in which the C'Tan could be bothered by anything other than major warp exposure. Stars don't hurt them. Period. You need to get over it. 

~TheHolyDarkness Out~


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 28, 2009)

TheHolyDarkness said:


> Because nothing else usually counts. Star Wars is probably the second strongest verse next to WH40K united.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> ~TheHolyDarkness Out~



Did you read the strategy I posted? While the individual other verses may be weak, by using Star Wars' massive industrial capacity, Gundam that were plain uneconomical to mass produce before can be given to every single mook that comes along. Macross' songs are plain magical, and everyone who sings along only adds to its overall power, and is going to be extremely effective against the Warp.

We're talking potentially millions of Turn A Gundams operating at 100% casually wiping out multiple planets with a press of a button, who can all regenerate from a single DG cell, pilot included. This is while quite a number of fanatics get instantly converted to the Alliance's side by Macross' songs amplified by the Halos, which can cover the entire galaxy.

While that may or may not be good enough to handle WH40K, the point here is that assuming each verse does not pool their technology and resources together is just missing the point of the thread at best.


----------



## Vergil642 (Apr 28, 2009)

TheHolyDarkness said:


> What are you talking about? I've heard no such thing of the Nightbringer's Necrodermis being shattered by star busting. His defeat in the ancient war is attributed to the Cegorach the Laughing God, who tricked him into eating other C'Tan. Then the enslavers came and he went into hibernation, having resurrected (Necrodermis and all) on Pavonis.
> 
> Where you do you get the idea that stars busting could damage their Necrodermis. Nothing about the basic history of Nightbringer mentions Asurayn. What is your source, because GW has not made any canon in which the C'Tan could be bothered by anything other than major warp exposure. Stars don't hurt them. Period. You need to get over it.
> 
> ~TheHolyDarkness Out~



The book Apocalypse: Reload has in the fluff bit for The Sunstorm Fire Prism formation that Asuryan wasn't able to beat the Nightbringer and he ended up having to rearrange some suns to barrage his opponent with 'em. He apparently dealt him a mortal blow that all but destroyed him.

Cegorach/The Deceiver (it's not really that clear) tricked the C'Tan into eating each other and the Nightbringer and the Outsider that did the most eating.

I should probably make clear that I'm on 40k's side in this. It's just something of a testament to the fact that just it took multiple stars to take out one C'Tan when there's a whole race involved here. There just seemed to be some confusion about it so I figured I might as well throw that snipped in


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Apr 28, 2009)

Khaine is the one who shattered Nightbringer's necrodermis. Not Cegorarch. Unsurprisingly, Khaine is a warp being.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 28, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> The comparison fails, terribly. It'd be more like saying I can swim in a pool of lava for a long time, I can tank a little bit of eruption.



And if said eruption is one of the explosive types that releases many megatons of energy?



> No it isn't. Because the energy in that short amount of time, in this case, only impacts a surface area of _maybe_ a few kilometers. Whereas beforehand the creature is eating every bit of energy the star is producing. IIRC, the Nightbringer drained an entire star of energy when it awoke. Sum up all the energy the star could ever produce in its life from the moment he woke, and you get the Nightbringer's breakfast.



Well that does change things, but consuming a large amount of energy doesn't necessarily equal tanking it, for example Superman is strengthened by absorbing solar energy but a supernova will hurt him.



> The Earth has been absorbing 1 petaton/day over millions of years. Most of the energy is caught up by the ozone and much of energy collected is lost when the surface turns away from the Sun. The C'tan is swimming around in the core of the sun drinking at all the energy. A person is going to be hit with more heat if they stick their hand in a fire rather than standing a few meters away where only some of the heat hits them.



1 petaton per day summed over 4.6 billion years is over 7e36j, almost enough energy to blow up the earth 10,000 times over



> Alright, how about this. They need some form of extra-dimensional energy to hurt a C'tan, because every form of energy they've been hit with so far doesn't seem to harm them at all.



What if they were hit by energies massively in excess of what was ever used against them? Not saying anyone in the team can muster this, but what if someone hit them with a galaxybuster?



ScreenXSurfer said:


> Khaine is the one who shattered Nightbringer's necrodermis. Not Cegorarch. Unsurprisingly, Khaine is a warp being.


----------



## NarutoXHinata (May 1, 2009)

The questions is which of the 4 Chaos Gods will come out on top?

i mean think about it , all the emotions, blood etc coming for zillions of beings



> * Khorne - God of Hate, Rage, Blood, Violence, War, and Murder
> * Tzeentch - God of Change, Lies, Hope, Ambition, Manipulation, Scheming and Sorcery
> * Nurgle - God of Decay, Despair, Stagnation, Destruction, and Disease
> * Slaanesh - God of Decadence, Excess, Pain, Pleasure and Self-Indulgence


----------



## Gig (May 1, 2009)

TheHolyDarkness said:


> Because nothing else usually counts. Star Wars is probably the second strongest verse next to WH40K united.


I hope you?re referring to this thread because there are verses which can shit stomp 40k casually such as Dr.Who, Manifold, Xeelee Sequence, The Culture , Futurama and much more


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 1, 2009)

NarutoXHinata said:


> The questions is which of the 4 Chaos Gods will come out on top?
> 
> i mean think about it , all the emotions, blood etc coming for zillions of beings


None, because they are all LISTENING TO MY SONG! BOMBER!


----------



## Akorndr2 (Mar 8, 2011)

*warhammer 40k universe vs everyone else 40k still wins*

I think weve forgotten the EMPOREOR OF MAN KIND HERE even in the cannon no one knows how powerful he is the only reference we have is him making the void dragon his bitch and locking him up undernearth mars with a metal blade. (14 century) 

He even made the chaos gods feel threaten and if he doesnt need to worry about who is he killing i doubt he wouldnt go all out and go this dude is dead then this and this. force guys would be screwed by a wink entire fleets sucked into the warp by 1 man who doesnt need to raise a finger and if that isnt game over then galatic WAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!! would engame necrons made the Old ones pretty much disappear.

Also dont forget about the little old tau the IoM stuggles against these guys in status qoe


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 8, 2011)

im ageer the empooperor of man is solo


----------



## Sazabi24 (Mar 8, 2011)

The EMPOREOR OF MAN KIND doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Riddler (Mar 8, 2011)

What the hell is this? The Alliance gets the Q Continuum? The Halo Rings? The Precursors? Mendicant Bias's Fleet? SW Celestials? Star Trek's V'Ger?

And you think WH40k has a chance to stomp?


----------



## enzymeii (Mar 8, 2011)

Dune-verse has prescient beings.  That's a huge advantage for the Unholy Sci-fi Alliance.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 8, 2011)

I wonder why this was necroed.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 8, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> I wonder why this was necroed.



becuz in lite of new eviendce and cannon the EMPOREOR OF MAN KIND is soloooozz11!!!


----------



## Glued (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Gig (Mar 8, 2011)

Firstly this thead is nearly 2 years old 

Secondly: Lord Geperunitch from Macross can life wipe the universe, I'm not seeing 40k standing much of a chance


----------



## willyvereb (Mar 8, 2011)

^ Then Lord Geperunitch "solos" both sides at once.


----------

